# New betta tank with 3D background (pics)



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

It's been a while since I've posted, but I wanted to share the newest tank and betta. I loved the look of those 3D backgrounds, so I decided to order one to see how it looked. I love the fact that I can hide my filter/heater behind it! Don't mind the bubbles, was a recently filled tank. Need to fill it in a bit more with plants, right now I have some java fern, water sprite, anubias, a moss ball and some pennywort. 










And the newest member to the betta clan, a poor little red crowntail I rescued from a horrible LFS. As you can see we are working on his tail, not sure if he was a biter or it was ripped. My son named him Reese Dolphin..:roll: Not sure where the name came from, but all of my bettas have sort of silly names! That's what happens when you let your 3 year old name them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's AWESOME!! The background makes it SO realistic!!  His rays seem to be growing already so great job! I wish my tank had live plants, need to get some at Petsmart...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That tank looks sooo cool..Love your fishy Yea, he was a biter..you can tell by the chunk he took out..They heal up fast in warm clean water..


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a silly question...I've seen the cling type of backgrounds for tanks, easy enough they go on the outside of the back...how do the ones that aren't clings work? Do you put them on the inside? I'm so fishy ignorant lol.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you all! 

The background came from Designs By Nature, it is a foam type background. The one I got is about 2 inches thick, it goes on the inside of the tank and I just used silicone to attach it to the sides of the tank so I could put a filter behind it. I drilled a hole at the bottom of the background for the water intake so water could flow through it to the filter. It was really easy to install and I really love how natural it makes a tank look!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MoneyFish said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> The background came from Designs By Nature, it is a foam type background. The one I got is about 2 inches thick, it goes on the inside of the tank and I just used silicone to attach it to the sides of the tank so I could put a filter behind it. I drilled a hole at the bottom of the background for the water intake so water could flow through it to the filter. It was really easy to install and I really love how natural it makes a tank look!


Thanks for the info! I love the way it looks. Is it possible for the betta to get behind it somehow?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

WOW, that tank looks GREAT. What size tank is this? It looks like a 15G or 20G

What did you use to attach the java fern to the rock?


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

It is actually a 10 gallon tank, but I will be ordering another 3D background for my 29 gallon next since I liked how it looked in the 10 gallon. I used superglue to attach the java fern roots to the rock, I had read somewhere that was ok to do (hope it is anyway!!).

I'm sure if the betta tried hard enough, he might be able to squeeze over the top of the background (although there really isn't much room between the top of the background and the aquarium cover so I would be surprised to find him back there!), but it would be easy to get him out since there is quite a bit of room behind the background to fit the filter and heater. I also siliconed a piece of mesh over the intake hole on the background to prevent him from going through the hole to check out whats on the other side! 

Thanks again everyone! There are so many gorgeous tanks on this site, I've been checking them all out for weeks trying to get ideas! I'm not a great aquascaper, just kind of playing around with it until I get it the way I like it. The drift wood in there also creates a great little cave for him in the back, just found him cuddled in the little cave it created against the side of the tank.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome tank! I love how natural it looks and those 3D backgrounds are amazing. 

Do not doubt your aquascaping skills... you did a great job!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MoneyFish said:


> It is actually a 10 gallon tank, but I will be ordering another 3D background for my 29 gallon next since I liked how it looked in the 10 gallon. I used superglue to attach the java fern roots to the rock, I had read somewhere that was ok to do (hope it is anyway!!).
> 
> I'm sure if the betta tried hard enough, he might be able to squeeze over the top of the background (although there really isn't much room between the top of the background and the aquarium cover so I would be surprised to find him back there!), but it would be easy to get him out since there is quite a bit of room behind the background to fit the filter and heater. I also siliconed a piece of mesh over the intake hole on the background to prevent him from going through the hole to check out whats on the other side!
> 
> Thanks again everyone! There are so many gorgeous tanks on this site, I've been checking them all out for weeks trying to get ideas! I'm not a great aquascaper, just kind of playing around with it until I get it the way I like it. The drift wood in there also creates a great little cave for him in the back, just found him cuddled in the little cave it created against the side of the tank.


Thanks for all the info! It really looks amazing...I'll have to get one!


----------



## graymyca (Jun 25, 2012)

That background goes great with your tank setup. Color me and my betta green, because we are envious ; )


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks again all! :-D

The background for the 10 gallon wasn't too bad price wise, the shipping is what gets a little pricey. But I figured I don't spend money on shoes or clothes, I just spend it on my critters so it's ok. :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful tank! What is that background called? I've been thinking about getting one of those backgrounds lately.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## fairy74 (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks amazing..wish i had gone with one of those backgrounds now.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow I LOVE that background! I have avoided backgrounds because the cling ones just look so fakey to me, but THIS, this is awesome! I've spend over $500 on betta stuff this week (it was my birthday!) though so I will probably have to wait a while before I get a fancy 3D background


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Beautiful tank! What is that background called? I've been thinking about getting one of those backgrounds lately.


The website is Designsbynature.net They have all kinds of different 3D backgrounds, some are already pre cut for 10, 20, 55 gallon, etc. They have quite a few different types for 10 gallons and the price isn't too bad!


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I have posted this before, but figured I'd post again for those who missed it. I ordered this background from Designs by Nature website as well. 

I installed it in an established tank with fish swimming around at the same time.....which proved to be quite difficult, but it is possible. The background floats very strongly, so if it's not glued in, it has to be secured under aquarium lip and with gravel at the bottom.

I cut a portion of the background away for the filter tube, as shown in picture. I kind of cut out too much, but oh well, it works 

These are awesome backgrounds, I suggest them highly.


----------

